# Apartments to rent.



## Chevy105 (Mar 2, 2013)

Well what a minefield. I've been working through every housing rent site for the last week or so, and am getting nowhere fast so time to hand it out to the experts!!
Just on Dubizzle alone today i've seen maybe 500 plus 1 bedroom places between 60k and 75k with 000's priced just at 75k
Given that there appears to be so much choice and having been reading Gulfnews with regards drop in rental prices what would be people suggestion as to offers 10% under? More? if at all?
I read yearly , bi yearly rent payments? Are these negotiable ? Or maybe provide post dated cheques?
I read of yet more development flooding the market even more over 2013 and yet read of property companies that dont mind places sitting empty?
I am not penned in to start until July then have 3 months before i need to sort out my own arrangement so i've plenty of time , I just like to make sure I have all the facts before I arrive

Long and drawn out ( sorry) but any info would be great.

Thanks


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

In Abu Dhabi most rent is yearly and not negotiable. A few large owners if you rent direct (such as Sorouh) allow you to pay in quarterly rent cheques. You still have to do a contract to rent for a year in advance.
There are a lot of places empty and also a lot of places waiting to be released on the market. Landlords in Abu Dhabi generally don't like to reduce their rent. I am, however, aware of TDIC reducing rents more than once in the last few weeks.


----------



## Chevy105 (Mar 2, 2013)

And is there a private rental market in Abu Dhabi, i've been looking through classified adverts. I'm more than happy to take a yearly rent but would prefer a two or three payment option, as my allowance is paid monthly in advance. I guess it's a matter of lots of time online. I'm seeing places on Al Reem with kitchen aplliances supplied and 13 months of rent for 12 which sounds good and it appears lots of different agents market the same property?


----------



## vman7 (Apr 11, 2013)

every apartment we visited we were able to negotiate


----------



## Chevy105 (Mar 2, 2013)

and were they agreeable and to what extent?


----------



## vman7 (Apr 11, 2013)

Between 5-10k


----------



## Chevy105 (Mar 2, 2013)

wow. But at what starting price? Or as a %age?


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

vman7 said:


> every apartment we visited we were able to negotiate


was this through an agent?


----------



## vman7 (Apr 11, 2013)

both agent and direct - there is an oversupply of apartments especially with al reem and saadiyat being built up

just looked at abu dhabi weekly and they are offering apartments for 13 months rent at the price of 12!


----------

